# A couple of FOTDs



## screammydarling (Aug 28, 2007)

Hello my lovelies,

This is my first time posting here on Specktra, I've been an active member on other online MAC communities. 

So here are my most recent looks this week =]

#1
















*eyes*
chartreuse p/m
springtime skipper e/s
off the radar p/m
copper sparkle p/m
Kryolan's UV aquacolour - orange - base
shroom - highlight
charcoal brown - brows


#2










*eyes*
macroviolet fluidline - base
violet p/m - lid
grape p/m - crease
cornflower p/m - lid
parfait amour e/s - lid
entremauve p/m - crease
shroom - highlight
charcoal brown - brows

#3


















*eyes*
smoking eyes palette
rondelle from gentle fumes - lid
charcoal brown - brows


----------



## starangel2383 (Aug 29, 2007)

very gorgeous pictures and welcome to specktra! i love your purple look the most.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Aug 29, 2007)

Oh My God... You are gorgeous!!! I really hope you keep up the posts cause your makeup is just flawless!!!! Awesome FOTD!!!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Aug 29, 2007)

i lllooooooove the last one. i need like an eyebrow lift or something so i can start wearing dark colors in my creases.


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 29, 2007)

Very, very pretty!!! You have great skills!!


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 29, 2007)

absolutely fab darling! so i think you are the deal breaker and i'll actually have to get one of those smokey palettes =p


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 29, 2007)

Very pretty looks!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Aug 29, 2007)

Love all the looks, the purple is my favorite! You look great and got some skills, glad to have you here!


----------



## chocodcocoa (Aug 29, 2007)

I love the purple look! I also LOOOOVE your hair!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 29, 2007)

*~*Welcome!!! The looks are hot...& I love your hair!!*~*


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 29, 2007)

all are pretty


----------



## kimmy (Aug 29, 2007)

i always love seeing your posts on the lj community. wlecome to specktra! 


ps. yer hair rules.


----------



## Neon_Couture (Aug 29, 2007)

very pretty , love the hair!


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 29, 2007)

I friggin love your hair.


----------



## VioletB (Aug 29, 2007)

Gorgeous.. I love the color in your hair!!


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Aug 29, 2007)

Gorgeous look and I love your hair, it's so funky!!


----------



## mariecinder (Aug 29, 2007)

Soooo pretty! I just picked up the Smoking Eyes quad and I would LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE if you did a tutorial on the last look you did with it. Its gorgeous!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 29, 2007)

I like them all.  I especially liked the first one.  It gives me an idea of what to do with my old gold pigment.


----------



## user46 (Aug 29, 2007)

your hair is probably the best hair ever.


----------



## _Drugz (Aug 29, 2007)

Very nice! Last one is def. my fave.


----------



## Jot (Aug 29, 2007)

another one loving the makeup and especially the hair!


----------



## mia88 (Aug 29, 2007)

Wow i really love your HAIR!!!! And your eyes are so big and beautiful. Love your makeup application, very nice blending.


----------



## pichima (Aug 29, 2007)

wow you're gorgeous!
I love your eyes and hair


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 29, 2007)

Absolute gorgeousness! I love all of the looks. You look amazing and as nearly everyone else has already said - Love the hair.


----------



## aprilprincesse (Aug 29, 2007)

they all look great, i love the last one best


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 29, 2007)

Your hair is awesome!  I love the look.


----------



## Nelly711 (Aug 29, 2007)

Very pretty! I can't choose a favorite, I love them all


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 29, 2007)

oh em gee. I love it.
LOVE the blue in your hair too!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 29, 2007)

One word- wow!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 29, 2007)

Very Pretty. Love Ur Hair!!


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 29, 2007)

Absolutely flawless!


----------



## Jayne (Aug 29, 2007)

OMG they are ALL gorgeous !!! 
please, post more


----------



## Nicolah (Aug 29, 2007)

I love it and I love your bangs.


----------



## MACHOMULA (Aug 29, 2007)

I look forward to seeing more from you!


----------



## frocher (Aug 29, 2007)

I love all the looks, and like everyone else I LOVE the hair.


----------



## Esperansa_b (Aug 29, 2007)

All of them are very very pretty! but the last is my favour.


----------



## daFilli (Aug 29, 2007)

love ur hair, really pretty.


----------



## missmacqtr (Aug 31, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## mandragora (Sep 1, 2007)

Love them all, but the chartreuse and orange is my fave.


----------



## amethystangel (Sep 1, 2007)

Your blending is great!!


----------



## entipy (Sep 1, 2007)

Very pretty! I especially love that last look!


----------



## woopsydaissy (Sep 1, 2007)

You're so talented! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love them all.


----------



## deadSAVVY (Sep 1, 2007)

ahhh so so gorgeous!! 
you have mad skills girlie! such rad hair too!


----------



## thestarsfall (Sep 1, 2007)

Haha, I am so a Lurker on the Smokin_makeup livejournal and I LOVE you!!!
We are gonna be hair twins soon cuz I was planning on doing my hair similar to yours (and then I saw your pic and was like....hey, it actually looks cool in real life too...awesome)


----------



## MACisME (Sep 1, 2007)

ur gorgeous! i lovvve u on LJ! they wont let me join but ive been watching ur posts! welcome to specktra! people are gonna love u here =D


----------



## belldandy13 (Sep 1, 2007)

so hot!  i love the 1st one!


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Sep 1, 2007)

You look gorgeous! I love your eyes O_O;


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Gorgeous! I especially love the purple and the last look. I also _love_ your hair!


----------



## janwa09 (Sep 8, 2007)

You look so cool! I love your hair and your rocker chick vibe! Hope to see more looks from you!


----------



## semarie (Sep 9, 2007)

gorgeous! i love smoking eyes on you!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 9, 2007)

Gorgeous.
And I love the hair!


----------



## Shadow (Sep 10, 2007)

Great looks!  You do a wonderful job blending!


----------



## Elodienosore (Sep 13, 2007)

You are fabulous!!! First, I find your haircut superb. And I like the wick teal enormously. I will like to have the same thing on me, I am fan! And then, your make-up are divine. I henceforth will supervise your posts more. Good continuation!


----------



## MAKExMExUP (Sep 23, 2007)

wow I am lovin' the smoking eyes look! Perfect blending!


----------



## LeeanneMarie (Sep 23, 2007)

I love them all but especially the last one! I think you should make a tutorial for that one, or at least list a few steps because it looks AMAZING.


----------



## chrisantiss (Sep 23, 2007)

beautiful looks and great job


----------



## makeba (Sep 23, 2007)

I am a fan of all of them but the purple one is DA Hotness!


----------



## AprilBomb (Sep 23, 2007)

mad skillz!


----------



## ms_tae0301 (Sep 24, 2007)

i love it!!!!!


----------



## .k. (Sep 24, 2007)

cool. ur an expert at blending im jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



what are the other mac communities?? i want to know...


----------



## amethystangel (Sep 25, 2007)

Love your blending!


----------



## alien21xx (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow I love what you did for smoking eyes palette... must try that type of look soon.


----------



## maria1984 (Sep 25, 2007)

oooo you're good!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Sep 25, 2007)

Mad SKillz!


----------

